# Thinking about a Vizla we have a weim now scared



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

I’ve been seeing Vizlas all the time at our dog park and they have a lot of energy and thought this would be a good match for our Weimaraner but now I’m terrified because all I read about is that they bite. I shopped a Vizla rescue and almost every description young or old was included biting as a problem now I’m reluctant to heed the “it’s just a stage” advice—- be honest are these dogs prone to aggressively bite especially another dog if you have two dogs or more? Thanks


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Do V puppies bite? Yes they do. So do puppies of every other breed. In my life I have had a Dalmatian, 2 Weims, a Lab and 2 Vizslas. They were all land sharks when they were puppies. The worst one was my second Weim.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to be a little bit judgemental here, and say that dogs in rescue situations may not have been properly raised and trained and as a result have bad habits. I don't think it's an accurate assessment of the breed to base it on the 0behavioral habits and patterns of dogs that have been stressed.
Secondly, we have to define "biting". Vizlsas are a very tactile breed. They use their mouths to investigate and communicate. Some people erroneously misconstrue this as biting, when it is not. 
If you read through the forums history you will see that we are constantly having to chase them down to get "something" out of their mouth. They will "grab" their owner as part of play, and when growing up, and they will "mockthreaten" at times, as part of games and playing an sometimes being young stupid and full of hormones, but I personally have never owned one that actually bit anyone, and I don't know of one that has. 
All dogs, the Vizsla and the Weimaraner included, have the ability to inflict a tremendous amount of damage in just seconds with their teeth and mouth. It's what they're designed to do. You have to respect that ability in all dogs. If pushed, they will all fight back given the correct circumstances.
The Vizsla is not known as an aggressive breed by any metric.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I would say that Vizslas are one of the very least aggressive dog breeds there is, the 'biting' often refered to here on this forum when puppies I would describe only as 'nipping'. Rafa my Viszla is the most affectionate, loving, velcro dog I could wish for and even at nearly 70 pounds in weight he is a joy around other people and dogs. Never once has he shown any aggression. With his puppy 'sharkies' he communicated a lot with his mouth and never once drew blood, those nips were pretty gentle and it is a phase they soon grow out of. 

We see several rescued Vizslas here in town and they all have a similar loving gentle temperament. Hope this reassures you. 

Rafa is asked all the time to play with other medium or large dogs and to see them running round and playing nicely off leash is a joy to behold, his favourite friends being labradors, collies, dobermans and even a Rhodesian Ridgeback that is twice his size. He has never once growled or bared his teeth with other dogs, he only wants to play. We don't let him play with small dogs only because of his size.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Micheley said:


> ... I shopped a Vizsla rescue and almost every description young or old was included biting as a problem ...


The rescue is a very limited selection of V's. Those biting V's are most likely there because they have bitten. They are not a representative sampling of V's.

Furthermore, that the rescue will even accept them for re-homing means that the biting was provoked. Rescues (well, the VCCNE rescue anyhow) will not accept a dog that has bitten unprovokedly. Any dog of any breed will bite when provoked - it's an instinctive defense mechanism.


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

Some said they bit because the owner nudged them to move from the couch. Is that territorial aggression? If so I’m concerned about then introducing to our weim who is a pretty gentle guy but may be reactive to a biter. I’m just wondering if this is a personality trait of the breed like weim follow you everywhere and i mean everywhere are V biters ya know I guess I’m smitten by how beautiful these dogs are and their healthy energy as a good bred for a second dog. But I don’t like bites so I should be more interested in temperament and traits than beauty and appearance

and I describe a bite as when a dog opens his mouth, closes it on another dog ,person or living creature causing little to great harm


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

Update I have my answer from this forum thanks everyone for your input


“”””Hello,
I need some advice. My daughter and her husband own 2 Vizslas. The oldest is about 4 years old and has bitten unprovoked in the past. Most recently, he was lying on the floor with their daughter who is 11 and who he grew up with and he started growling (unprovoked) and then bit her several times in the face.””””
.....A wise person sees danger and hides a foolish goes on and is destroyed ...


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our first v was a holey terror when young. Shark attacks would not stop. 
when he was grown I would fight with him. He would bite, but knew EXACTLY how much pressure to use to make it hurt but not puncture. It was a game with him and me. As soon as I told him to stop he would.

I think any dog has the potential to bite/injure, but I do not feel that a v is more prone to unprovoked biting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just like other breeds, there are Vizslas that can have ( for lack of a better term) hardwire issues. Their brain is just does not always function in the correct way. If you are working with a longtime reputable breeder, there is a very high chance your dog would not have this problem.
We see this more from puppy mill dogs, and from breeders that are just producing puppies. They are not concerned about the health and temperament of their dogs, or the puppies they produce.
I help a lot with rescue, and we would never place a known unprovoked biter with a family.
Even placing a provoked biter, has liability issues.


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom (Sep 1, 2020)

.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to interject something here that some folks may not like, or agree with. This thread seemed to have an implied acceptance of biting.
It is never acceptable for a dog, of any breed, to snap, or bite out, at you, let alone actually "bite". Never! It can never be tolerated regardless of circumstance. We're making exceptions for puppies here, but once they become 3-4 months old, the biting/bite play, has to be corrected. It cannot be allowed to continue.
If there is a circumstance in which your dog "bites", "lunges", or "snaps", at you, or another person, it has to be either trained out of the dog, or that conditions causing those behaviors have to be removed permanently from it's environment. 
I'm certain that the OP has made their decision, but I was very concerned with the initial post stating that a Rescue Organization would be attempting to place a dog with a history of biting. That is such a huge risk for every party involved. I hope I am misunderstanding something, or the behavior was overstated.
We are the advocates for our dogs. It is our responsibility to make sure that they are raised, trained, and conditioned correctly, to become "good citizens".
Never accept biting, snapping, or lunging, under any circumstance beyond puppy hood.
Apologies for being the "wet blanket" here.
Mike


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I have to interject something here that some folks may not like, or agree with. This thread seemed to have an implied acceptance of biting.
> It is never acceptable for a dog, of any breed, to snap, or bite out, at you, let alone actually "bite". Never! It can never be tolerated regardless of circumstance. We're making exceptions for puppies here, but once they become 3-4 months old, the biting/bite play, has to be corrected. It cannot be allowed to continue.
> If there is a circumstance in which your dog "bites", "lunges", or "snaps", at you, or another person, it has to be either trained out of the dog, or that conditions causing those behaviors have to be removed permanently from it's environment.
> I'm certain that the OP has made their decision, but I was very concerned with the initial post stating that a Rescue Organization would be attempting to place a dog with a history of biting. That is such a huge risk for every party involved. I hope I am misunderstanding something, or the behavior was overstated.
> ...


No this was a V rescue shelter which clearly stated their traits and biting was a common theme -at least they were honest. From what I’ve read people try everything to break this habit with no success. Making me believe it’s a trait not training.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

gunnr said:


> ... It is never acceptable for a dog, of any breed, to snap, or bite out, at you, let alone actually "bite". Never! It can never be tolerated regardless of circumstance. ...


So ... our 3 legged Daisy recently slipped on the ice and sprained her 1 front leg. In attempting to help her, I caused a lot more pain. Her instinctive reaction was to bite me. Was this something that is "... never be tolerated regardless of circumstance."? I think not - I think that you are being too imperative in your admonition and that there are circumstances where biting can be tolerated. Where training or removing conditions that caused it are not realistic.

The dog that is in rescue because it bit a child that poked it with a knife is not necessarily a problem dog. Responsible rescue organizations recognize that it depends upon the circumstances of the biting and base their acceptance of a biting dog on it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Micheley said:


> No this was a V rescue shelter which clearly stated their traits and biting was a common theme -at least they were honest. From what I’ve read people try everything to break this habit with no success. Making me believe it’s a trait not training.


Either you misunderstood or the shelter is just plain ignorant of V behavior. V's DO NOT have biting as a trait! There are rare cases of V's that bite because of "psychiatric" problems (& need to be put down), but it is not a breed trait!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's difficult to generalize behavioral traits in any breed. There are just so many variables variables involved. To categorize the Vizsla as a "biting breed" is just incorrect. It is not a recognized trait of the breed. It is a trait of puppies, all puppies, and it has to be dealt with while they're puppies. It generally stops between months 4-6. Some puppies are worse than others. That's just the nature of puppies.
If you peruse the history of any forum for a specific breed of dog, you will find some common themes. One of them being that you are primarily being exposed to folks that are having "problems". This is actually true of many forums in general. People turn to the internet for research and answers to problems they are having. Generally speaking, it is the problems you encounter in searches.What you are seeing is a very narrow window that does not represent the true picture.
Take this forum for example.What is the population of Vizslas represented on this forum since inception? Maybe 1500-2000 dogs. How many registered Vizslas have there been since this forum was created worldwide. Maybe a couple hundred thousand?? A half a million? How many people worldwide are having no true issues with their Vizlsas. No biting, just nice little playful puppies that are living a quiet life, and growing up to be good dogs. I would hazard to say the greater majority.
When you search the history of this forum there is a cyclic pattern that emerges. People get a puppy. Begin to have problems. Get advice and solutions to the problem. Correct the problem. Later they will offer solutions to folks that are having similar problems. Every dog breed forum is the same.
If I search the internet about Vizslas I will find many statements reflecting that the Vizsla must be confined or kept leashed at all times,because they will run off with no chance for the owner to call it back. Nothing could be further from the truth. This breed was purpose bred, and meant to function off a leash. It cannot perform it's job on a leash. Once again, internet misinformation. 
When folks research Vizlsas as potential pets,I think they don't really look at the dog as a whole. They fixate on "velcro", and "hypoallergeic", and just their looks.These are high powered dogs. They're not supposed to be quiet little wallflowers with no mind of their own. They should be very forward, confident, assertive, intelligent, dogs. They can be quite a handful to raise. They should test you, and push you.
There are many wonderful dogs in rescue situations and shelters looking for a nice home. You have a big heart and I wish you all the luck in finding a companion for your Weim'.


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Either you misunderstood or the shelter is just plain ignorant of V behavior. V's DO NOT have biting as a trait! There are rare cases of V's that bite because of "psychiatric" problems (& need to be put down), but it is not a breed trait!


 I’m not trying to bash a breed but check out this site it’s the vizla shelter I was talking about read through the descriptions and even on this site where Vs bite unprovoked
Bob you may need to see it from a person who has never owned a V to understand the “ignorance “

for a person who never owned one this can be startling



Meet the Pack | VIZSLA RESCUE HAVEN


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

gunnr said:


> It's difficult to generalize behavioral traits in any breed. There are just so many variables variables involved. To categorize the Vizsla as a "biting breed" is just incorrect. It is not a recognized trait of the breed. It is a trait of puppies, all puppies, and it has to be dealt with while they're puppies. It generally stops between months 4-6. Some puppies are worse than others. That's just the nature of puppies.
> If you peruse the history of any forum for a specific breed of dog, you will find some common themes. One of them being that you are primarily being exposed to folks that are having "problems". This is actually true of many forums in general. People turn to the internet for research and answers to problems they are having. Generally speaking, it is the problems you encounter in searches.What you are seeing is a very narrow window that does not represent the true picture.
> Take this forum for example.What is the population of Vizslas represented on this forum since inception? Maybe 1500-2000 dogs. How many registered Vizslas have there been since this forum was created worldwide. Maybe a couple hundred thousand?? A half a million? How many people worldwide are having no true issues with their Vizlsas. No biting, just nice little playful puppies that are living a quiet life, and growing up to be good dogs. I would hazard to say the greater majority.
> When you search the history of this forum there is a cyclic pattern that emerges. People get a puppy. Begin to have problems. Get advice and solutions to the problem. Correct the problem. Later they will offer solutions to folks that are having similar problems. Every dog breed forum is the same.
> ...


Has your V ever bit for any reason?


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I have to interject something here that some folks may not like, or agree with. This thread seemed to have an implied acceptance of biting.
> It is never acceptable for a dog, of any breed, to snap, or bite out, at you, let alone actually "bite". Never! It can never be tolerated regardless of circumstance. We're making exceptions for puppies here, but once they become 3-4 months old, the biting/bite play, has to be corrected. It cannot be allowed to continue.
> If there is a circumstance in which your dog "bites", "lunges", or "snaps", at you, or another person, it has to be either trained out of the dog, or that conditions causing those behaviors have to be removed permanently from it's environment.
> I'm certain that the OP has made their decision, but I was very concerned with the initial post stating that a Rescue Organization would be attempting to place a dog with a history of biting. That is such a huge risk for every party involved. I hope I am misunderstanding something, or the behavior was overstated.
> ...


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

gunnr said:


> It's difficult to generalize behavioral traits in any breed. There are just so many variables variables involved. To categorize the Vizsla as a "biting breed" is just incorrect. It is not a recognized trait of the breed. It is a trait of puppies, all puppies, and it has to be dealt with while they're puppies. It generally stops between months 4-6. Some puppies are worse than others. That's just the nature of puppies.
> If you peruse the history of any forum for a specific breed of dog, you will find some common themes. One of them being that you are primarily being exposed to folks that are having "problems". This is actually true of many forums in general. People turn to the internet for research and answers to problems they are having. Generally speaking, it is the problems you encounter in searches.What you are seeing is a very narrow window that does not represent the true picture.
> Take this forum for example.What is the population of Vizslas represented on this forum since inception? Maybe 1500-2000 dogs. How many registered Vizslas have there been since this forum was created worldwide. Maybe a couple hundred thousand?? A half a million? How many people worldwide are having no true issues with their Vizlsas. No biting, just nice little playful puppies that are living a quiet life, and growing up to be good dogs. I would hazard to say the greater majority.
> When you search the history of this forum there is a cyclic pattern that emerges. People get a puppy. Begin to have problems. Get advice and solutions to the problem. Correct the problem. Later they will offer solutions to folks that are having similar problems. Every dog breed forum is the same.
> ...


I just have one question has your V ever bitten nipped or otherwise ?


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I've followed this thread from its inception... and have grown more perplexed.

@Micheley, you've been given AWESOME, trustworthy advise from people on here who have EXTENSIVE experience with vizslas... in the realms of hunting, companion, puppy, rescue and knowledge of behavioral problems.

It is your prerogative in choosing to misconstrue information you've previously acquired.

Statistically speaking, there may not be another breed on the planet that offers more loving, working, friendly to others, friendly to other dogs, energy and vigor for life... in one package.

Simply stated, you're wrong. It's ok to be wrong. But attempting to justify your wrongness with your most recent questions is just foolish. You are looking for silly binary answers that don't exist with any living creature.

Think about it... You've been educated on this breed being very mouthy when they are puppies. What is one of the reasons they are so mouthy? Because they are highly intelligent. Their mouth (and nose) are the senses that develop first... and is a tactile appendage to them.

When an individual gets a vizsla puppy, they must constructively deal with this puppy trait/behavior. If they don't, off to rescue they go... and the owner simply states: "they bite". This isn't brain surgery.

While I don't know for sure, I'd be willing to bet a month's paycheck, the ratio of vizslas in rescue to happy owners, is on the lowest end of any scale, compared to other breeds. Considering, acquiring a vizsla puppy from a reputable breeder, takes time. There are long waiting lists... and these dogs are not cheap! Certainly, this doesn't jive with what you may consider a troubled breed. Who's probably right? You or the tens of thousands of VERY happy. vizsla owners?

This leads me to my final thought. Based upon your questions, the source of your relied upon information... and your unwillingness to to accept good advice (and cherry-pick a "problem vizsla" from this site), I question your motive in acquiring a dog from rescue.

In closing, I'd advise you not to acquire a vizsla. I get the distinct impression you'd be too judgmental towards a most incredible breed... with an over eleven hundred year, super fascinating history.

Oh... and never forget... your "perfect" weimie was derived from vizslas. 

Wishing you the greatest of luck, in finding your new dog!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Micheley said:


> I just have one question has your V ever bitten nipped or otherwise ?


Micheley
No, none of the 6 Vizslas I have had, have ever "bitten" anyone. Only one ever came close to "threatening", and he never did it again! None of the people that I know with Vizlsas have one that bites. Every dog I have owned and trained was purpose trained to ensure that a toddler was safe around them.
Finn my current Vizsla is 15 months old and was the worst with respect to being "mouthy"as a puppy. Even as a puppy he never actually bit, but he would graze your hands and fingers with those sharp little puppy teeth during play. An actual bite, with punctures? No, he never did that.
I have had Vizlsas for over thirty years. I've spent many thousands of hours training them, hunting them, playing with them, and just being with them. Not one of my Vizlsas has ever threatened me, or anyone else. The one I mentioned earlier, became possessive of a prime rib bone, and we had a "conversation" about it, followed by multiple training sessions to ensure the behavior was gone. If a two year old reached into his mouth, he better give that prime rib bone up.
I personally would not own a dog, of any breed, that bit with the actual intent to inflict harm, or to menace. The financial risk is just to great to entertain. Which is the principal issue I have with the rescue that you interfaced with. To identify a dog as a "biter", is to condemn that dog to being euthanized. No one will adopt a dog that has been identified as a "biter".
I do not allow my dogs to be aggressive toward humans, or other dogs. It is simply unacceptable. Vizslas fit that bill, because they are by nature not aggressive dogs.
I do not believe that the Vizsla is the breed for you. With the mental model you have developed it would be difficult for you to overcome that bias and relax around one. It would be stressful for both you, and the dog.
Maybe someday you will meet some Vizlsas in their "normal" environment and experience how wonderful they can be.

Mike


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

derwos said:


> I've followed this thread from its inception... and have grown more perplexed.
> 
> @Micheley, you've been given AWESOME, trustworthy advise from people on here who have EXTENSIVE experience with vizslas... in the realms of hunting, companion, puppy, rescue and knowledge of behavioral problems.
> 
> ...


I just have one question has your V ever bitten anyone for any reason?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Micheley said:


> I’m not trying to bash a breed but check out this site it’s the vizla shelter I was talking about read through the descriptions and even on this site where Vs bite unprovoked
> Bob you may need to see it from a person who has never owned a V to understand the “ignorance “
> 
> for a person who never owned one this can be startling
> ...


Vizsla Rescue Haven, is one of the very, very few vizsla rescues that takes in Vizslas with these problems. And Kay is very open, and honest about the dogs problems. She also would not place one of these dogs into a home, unless the person was very experienced in dealing with this type of behavior in the breed.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Micheley said:


> I just have one question has your V ever bitten anyone for any reason?


Dude! You just don't give up, do ya?!?!?

I have this word on the tip of my tongue... the definition is: "Without knowledge or understanding"... and generally has a negative connotation. It suits you well.

In my life, I have had a BlueTick, Redbone, White German Shepard and two Golden Retrievers. The Bluetick and Redbone were **** dogs... and were machines at their craft. The others, "family dogs". Every one were raised from pups. EVERY ONE would nip when playing as puppies. NONE, were ever aggressive in a malicious manner.

I could tell you stories about these dogs that would blow your mind. But, it's not worth the time, typing.

When it comes to dogs, I'm not a new kid on the block. I've never owned a dog who would be a threat to anyone. I wouldn't encourage anyone to own a breed that exhibited unprovoked malice towards anyone.

After more than 5 years of "researching" and "planning" for a vizsla pup, I have an almost 9 week old female vizsla pup. My first. I have purchased a particular house on a particular 13.5 acre plot, for the joy of a vizsla to thrive. I have specifically chosen this breed, PRECISELY for their good nature and disposition towards people and other dogs!

I have had "Aly" for nearly a week... and, you're damned right, she has nipped me, as she has played! Has she exhibited any type of malice? Absolutely not! I encourage her to play hard, as it sets her up for strategic failure... and I'm able to strategically correct her. If a pup, any pup, didn't play with exuberance (and occasionally nip), I'd be concerned. I encourage my dogs to be "mouthy", in a gentle manner. With some breeds, it takes more time and effort than others, to achieve proper etiquette.

PLEASE, DO NOT acquire a vizsla! A vizsla from any source! It's become abundantly obvious, you'd do a huge disservice to the dog and the breed.

Due to your obvious laziness, I have researched the perfect dog for you. One that will meet your wildest expectations. (see image below)

Enjoy! Good luck!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> So ... our 3 legged Daisy recently slipped on the ice and sprained her 1 front leg. In attempting to help her, I caused a lot more pain. Her instinctive reaction was to bite me. Was this something that is "... never be tolerated regardless of circumstance."? I think not - I think that you are being too imperative in your admonition and that there are circumstances where biting can be tolerated. Where training or removing conditions that caused it are not realistic.
> 
> The dog that is in rescue because it bit a child that poked it with a knife is not necessarily a problem dog. Responsible rescue organizations recognize that it depends upon the circumstances of the biting and base their acceptance of a biting dog on it.



Bob
Apologies, I did not see this post before.
In my responses, I was not trying to address the myriad of reasons that could result in a bite from a one time event such as you described. The second I would also understand. My focus was on normal, day to day, interactions, within reason, with the dogs.
Any dog, when stressed, can and will bite, as evidenced by your examples, which are understandable.
The last time I got "bit" there were no punctures or skin broken. No trip to the ER. I was separating two dogs that were getting ready to squabble. They weren't even my dogs!
One got a hold of my wrist for just a second, and my hand was numb for the next hour, and still hurt the next day. This was my fault.
The focus of my responses were modeled on a normal, healthy, Vizsla. Being raised and handled in a responsible manner that just "bit" for an unknown, unprovoked, reason.
I believe that there is "more to the story" here, and I think we are missing some information.
Once again, apologies for missing your post and not clarifying my statements earlier.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Micheley said:


> ...check out this site it’s the vizla shelter ....
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the Pack | VIZSLA RESCUE HAVEN


TexasRed said it, but to elaborate:

Oh, oh, oh ... wait a minute! Of course their dogs have problems - it's what they do: they take the dogs that nobody else will and shelter them. From their "Get to Know Us" page: "...we care for special redheads who have landed at rescue organizations or shelters or whose families can no longer keep them but who have little hope of being adopted." (my emphasis).

It also explains why they have 6 dogs ("Residents") available when most rescues infrequently have any V's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob
I have noticed over the year that I have had Hunter, he has a lower pain tolerance then some dogs. He had injured his shoulder, and I was trying to locate the exact cause of pain. He ran his teeth over my skin, when I found it.
He did not break the skin, but let me know the pain level was unacceptable.
I didn't fault him for it. I just now know if he's dealing with something painful, to muzzle him first.


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

derwos said:


> Dude! You just don't give up, do ya?!?!?
> 
> I have this word on the tip of my tongue... the definition is: "Without knowledge or understanding"... and generally has a negative connotation. It suits you well.
> 
> ...


LOL !


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ok V friends I’ll be going now thanks for your honest words and defense of your breed! They are beautiful elegant dogs just not for me idk maybe a Great Dane?

ps I was going to be snarky and post a gif of a snarling reactive V but I thought “that’s petty and childish”


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Micheley,

Your passive-aggressiveness is not an endearing quality. Especially towards people with EXTENSIVE experience AND who were gifting you their time, in helping you understand objectives facts. You're "update" post was a perfect example of your charm. I don't expect you to understand why.

I'll admit, my overt aggressiveness may not be a most endearing quality either. But, at least I'm upfront. You know EXACTLY where I stand. In this case, it wasn't about defending a dog breed. It was about your passive-aggressive method of spreading abject disinformation in generalizing the V breed, based upon your minuscule body of knowledge.

Indeed, you are entitled to your own opinion based upon whatever quality, quantity and contextual information you wish to gather. BUT, you ARE NOT entitled to your own set of facts, in judging objective truth.




Micheley said:


> Ok V friends I’ll be going now thanks for your honest words and defense of your breed! They are beautiful elegant dogs just not for me idk maybe a Great Dane?
> 
> ps I was going to be snarky and post a gif of a snarling reactive V but I thought “that’s petty and childish”


Your last post is particularly comical. Thanks for the laugh!

On a serious, cordial note, I highly encourage you to do some honest research of the V breed. Search far and wide for information. Watch YouTube videos of them. Read people's blogs about their V's. Look into their incredible history. Go back to the park where you saw "pretty" and talk to owners... face to face.

Even though a vizsla may not be the best breed of dog for you, I'd eat my shorts if you didn't come away from your honest research being fascinated by them... and I'm extraordinarily confident you'll understand, unprovoked aggression is not a breed trait. Quite the opposite.

With all sincerity, I wish you the best of luck in finding a friend for your weimie... and if you decide to come back to this site for further, honest understanding of the V breed, you can be assured you will be provided with excellent information and advice.


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

derwos said:


> @Micheley,
> 
> Your passive-aggressiveness is not an endearing quality. Especially towards people with EXTENSIVE experience AND who were gifting you their time, in helping you understand objectives facts. You're "update" post was a perfect example of your charm. I don't expect you to understand why.
> 
> ...


I will do this and I will report back what I learn


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Micheley said:


> I will do this and I will report back what I learn


While you have announced you leaving this forum several times, i still see you bouncing back, luckily, as i would not be able to stand if i could not share the wisdom about real vizslas and their history. 
So the old Hungarians whispered about them a lot with reference of Voros Angyalarcu Ordog (Red Angelface Devilchild) and here is why....
Some chronics talk about the Magyars entering the Carpathian and defeating the locals (Romic German Empire) with their quick horse riding and turning technic contra the heavyweight walking Romic-German soldiers, playing defeated and then attacking back etc etc. WRONG, actually a history falsification! They had a secret weapon, called the vizsla, aka Red Angelface Devilchild. A dog combined of speed of a cheetah and the jaw power of an alligator, and the slick coat being arrow resistant, making them undefeatable. And mean mean mean, no compassion, a merciless killermachine.
So they (the Magyars) ended up making a treaty with the locals (RG Empire) after 200 years of victory in each and every battle to get the best part of the land, settle down, no taxes to be paid... in return giving a pair of the Red Devils to the Empire. And there you are, yes, those arenas which used to provide theater attraction the crowd watching slaves fighting with lions, soon became vizsla fighting arenas. Of course unlike in lion fights those poor slaves never had a chance, so ticket prices were skyrocketing, only the finest of noble houses being able to pay for them. And yes, here it goes the vizsla became the privilege and killermachine of the nobles. 
In the mid ages in Transsylvania they created a myth about Count Dracula... well let me tell you the truth... it was not the Count who killed all those young virgins... it was THE Red Devil itself.
Over the centuries there have been many attempts to crack this nut, using various techniques, including chemical weapons, driving the breed several times to almost extinct, but boy, the devil never sleeps they say, and so they bounced back and are still around, out for the kill, every day. 

And now here we are 21st century, living in the US, and several insurance companies already announced that they will ease up on their homeowner insurance policy restrictions related to pittbulls, rottweilers, german shepherds and so on, but never ever will they have a homeowner with a vizsla being able to become their client. 

hope this helps filling those holes in your knowledge, and make the right decision. i myself escaped from Hungary in the hope of getting rid of the Red devil, but they found me here in the US as well... so i decided that instead of keep running from my fears i will just face them, as Simba in Lion King did.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Gabica!!!!! Brilliant!!! 

3 years ago, I traveled by train thru Hungary... into Romania... spent time in the old city of Brasov (Transsylvania)... and then onto Iasi (Moldoavian)! Angery Vizsla country!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Bob
> .... I just now know if he's dealing with something painful, to muzzle him first.


Yeah ... we realized that if Daisy had to go to the vet or be handled at all, she would have to be muzzled.

With her, it's not only the pain itself, but fear. Early on we were mystified a few times when touching her that she would cry out with some intensity when we had done nothing to cause pain. She was afraid that we were going to do something to hurt her. E.g., when she had a piece of poop dangling from some grass that hadn't passed & I helped her with it. She cried as if I had stuck her with a red hot poker.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Yeah ... we realized that if Daisy had to go to the vet or be handled at all, she would have to be muzzled.
> 
> With her, it's not only the pain itself, but fear. Early on we were mystified a few times when touching her that she would cry out with some intensity when we had done nothing to cause pain. She was afraid that we were going to do something to hurt her. E.g., when she had a piece of poop dangling from some grass that hadn't passed & I helped her with it. She cried as if I had stuck her with a red hot poker.


I'm surprised Shine did not get that way, when being treated for Bartonella. With all the IVs, blood draws, and joint taps she went through.
I figured she would start being terrified of vets. So far, she still likes them.

I have started muzzling June for vet appointments. Not because she has ever growled, or tried to bite anyone. 
But after all the treatments to her ears, she gets a terrified look, if a vet reaches near her face. Once the exam is over, she roos to them for treats. I just feel it's better safe, then sorry.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Yeah ... we realized that if Daisy had to go to the vet or be handled at all, she would have to be muzzled.
> 
> With her, it's not only the pain itself, but fear. Early on we were mystified a few times when touching her that she would cry out with some intensity when we had done nothing to cause pain. She was afraid that we were going to do something to hurt her. E.g., when she had a piece of poop dangling from some grass that hadn't passed & I helped her with it. She cried as if I had stuck her with a red hot poker.


Look into cooperative care! It's the best for building trust when handling.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gabica

I didn't know you had already met Finn. 
That was a great read. Thank you.


----------

